# Life changing mobility aid



## stampy (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I am kind of a sporadic participant here because I have trouble making friend, but I have posted in the past about my trouble getting around with a back problem. I have since started using a rollator with a seat, so I can sit down when I need to, and it has been life-changing. I get stares and snickers when I am out and about, but I don't care, because I am able to actually be out and about!!! It is so exciting to be able to walk again. I can walk to a nearby store, and it is so awesome to gain some independence. The best thing I did all year was get my rollator. I just wanted to post and celebrate!!! For other people with disabilities out there, has your life ever changed by getting equipment to help with your health challenges? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2020)

So glad to hear you got the adaptive equipment you needed to to get out and about more!


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 19, 2020)

that is great news, make use of it, a lot !


----------



## DaJuiciestPeach (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm thrilled you're getting out. Sounds like this rollator is indeed a game-changer! Thank you for sharing it with us. Everyone deserves to enjoy life!


----------



## stampy (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I am anxiously waiting for event to open back up so I can go to a fair!!! If you see me out and about tell me hello...I will be the giant woman with the extra elephant ears!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm finally going to be able to get a mobility scooter. Probably by the end of spring. It's literally going to be life changing. My health is not good and my stamina and energy levels are low. I have mobility problems due to foot drop and balance issues. I can walk a bit on smooth hard surfaces like indoor flooring and concrete. And have a manual wheelchair that can handle those conditions too. But uneven outdoor surfaces like gravel and ground are fall risks, and my manual wheelchair won't work on them. So there are lots of places I just can't go. Which unfortunately tend to be the kinds of places I most enjoy going. So it's been frustrating.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2021)

I understand the thrill of getting out and about again. Good for you! One of life's big pleasures and no one has the right to deprive you of that.


----------

